# Having some DCC issues



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi All,
I have a problem with my Zimo MX690 in a USAT PA-1. I have a NCE PH10R system.
It appears I have lost motor control.
It only goes 1 speed in either direction once I go above one, and the only way to get it to stop is to hit all stop.
All the other functions work correctly, lights,sounds smoke.
I have tried to reset it (cv8=8) with no luck.

I am guessing the board is shot but hope it's not, any ideas or sugestions would be appreciated.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely doesn't sound good. Can you describe a little more of how it happened--ie. was it working fine under a heavy load then all of a sudden it started acting that way, or was it that way on a restart/reboot of the central station? Does the NCE give you a readout of current usage? 

Keith


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

The engine was working fine one day and not the next. It wasnt under any heay loads on long run.

I installed body mounted Kadee's on the front and rear of the B unit. I made sure none of the wires had been cut or came loose.
I put it on the track to test out the couplers and that's when I noticed the problems.
Very Strange.

Ron


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. So have you tried any other locomotives to see if there is something wrong with the NCE unit? 

When you installed the couplers did you have to take the top off or flip it upside down? Maybe the decoder is loose and something came off or is shorting against something...probably worth pulling it apart and double checking all the connections to the decoder. It's probably something simple if it worked one minute and not the next. 

Keith


----------

